# Startproblem bei Windows 7 Ultimate x64



## thekiller (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon einige male ein mittlerweile echt nerviges Problem.
Ich fahre meinen Rechner immer in den Ruhezustand es seidenn ich muss einen neustart wegen nem Update machen oder so. Vorhin gerade wollte ich einen Neustart machen aber leider hat mir Windows nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht...mal wieder

Es erscheind beim Starten kurz der Windows 7 Bootscreen und dann läd Windows die Systemstartreparatur. Es wird dann versucht zu reparieren und irgendwann wird mir gesagt, dass ich neustarten soll, was ich natürlich auch tu. Und dassselbe Problem immer und immer wieder. Ich komm nicht mehr auf den Desktop. Abgesicherter Modus geht auch nicht.
So ich hatte dann erst angenommen, dass evtl mein RAM defekt is aber dann sollte es ja auch Probleme geben, wenn ich aus dem Ruhezustand starte. Wie gesagt ich hab es immer nur bei einem Neustart des Betriebssystems.

Naja jedenfalls mittlerweile sagt mir die Systemstartreparatur, dass der Fehler nicht behoben werden konnte mit folgendem "äußerst aufschlussreichen" LOG


```
Problemsignatur:
 Problemereignisname: StartupRepairOffline
 Problemsignatur 01: 6.1.7600.16385
 Problemsignatur 02: 6.1.7600.16385
 Problemsignatur 03: unknown
 Problemsignatur 04: 21200908
 Problemsignatur 05: AutoFailover
 Problemsignatur 06: 5
 Problemsignatur 07: CorruptFile
 Betriebssystemversion: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
 Gebietsschema-ID: 1031
```

So da in diesem LOG ja was von CurruptFile steht nehme ich ja auch mal an, dass da eine Datei beschädigt ist. Nur welche?
Das Internet hat mir leider kaum Hinweise geben können.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesem Problem und weiß es zu beheben. Hab echt keine Lust schon wieder Windows neu zu installieren um den Fehler dann nach 2 Wochen wieder zu haben...

LG Manuel


----------



## thekiller (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin eben schonmal um einiges weiter gekommen. Vielleicht sogar gelöst.
Ich hatte in der Systemstartretaratur noch nen anderes LOG gefunden in der stand, dass die zum Systemstart benötigte Datei

sfsync02.sys

beschädigt ist. Dazu findet man dann auch was im Internet. Ist dieser ach so tolle Ubisoft Kopierschutztreiber. Hatte vor paar Tagen Splinter Cell Double Agent installiert, also kann das durchaus der Fehler sein.
Außerdem hab ich mein Windows wieder gestartet bekommen. Nicht mit Abgesicherten Modus sondern mit "zuletzt bekannter funktionierender Konfiguration starten"
Also ich habs wieder hinbekommen soweit denke ich. Hilft vielleicht dem ein oder anderen auch mal

LG Manuel


----------

